# Books/Resources on A-REITs?



## Ol School Skata (23 February 2009)

I want to learn how to analyse listed A REIT.  Can anyone point me in the direction of a good book/course etc.

Something in addition to what is on the asx website please?

Thanks

OSS


----------

